# Lovely Ladies In Waiting Part 2



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls...


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hello folks, me first for a change!!!!!! te he te.
Good things to all of us who wait.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Jan - I forgot I used to post that on this thread!!  Need to take a leaf out of my own book .  Whilst posting here, I'll remember to always add "good things come to those who wait"

Hope you are okay?

Love Nicky xxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Good thinking batman Nicky.


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Girls

I have been so stressed and anxious lately so today I have been for my accupuncture session.  It really does work miracles!!  I am really chilled tonight.  I have got the girlies from work coming round tomorrow for my 'work hen do'.  So I have been busy cooking chilli and veggie lasagne. LOVELY!!

The wedding plans are all falling into place and for the last week it's been all the nice things happening: dress fitting and final details of the flowers and cake.

I went to Elvenden forest for a 'spa weekend' last weekend.  What a treat.  It was absolutely wonderful.  There were 14 different spa/sauna/steam rooms.  FANTASTIC. We also had a massage and a facial.  It is definitely worth a trip. We also had a bit of a giggle too.

This weekend we have nothing planned so we have just got to organise the last details and chill out before the big day next saturday.  I really can't wait but I am really nervous too.

Jan:  good to hear the old fighting talk from you again and good luck with your consultation.

Nicky:   how did your party and interview go?  Did you get the job?  I hope so hun

Sarah: Good luck with your 2ww.  I have got everything crossed for you!  When's you test date?

Suzie:  I hope you are feeling a bit better now.  You have had one hell of a year chick.  Next time should be easier for you as at least now you have your frosties. 

Ta ta for now 

Love Indianna xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Indianna, you sound very chilled. I have contemplated acupucture but am really nervous about it. Besides which, since AF following nasty BFN I have now gone to being lady in waiting for AF as she is late, I think I need some R+R to sort this out, now doubt a few needles will make her come out of her hiding place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bet you are so excoted about the big day, enjoy it with gusto!"
Hiya all.
Yep, I am fighting back, boy do the managment at our school know it too!!!! te he te he!
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi to you all - have been out of touch. I too have thought of acupuncture ( by the way - has anyone been watching the Discovery Health series on Test Tube Babies? It's on at 7 or 7:30 each night - they've been following people from CARE in Sheffiled and quite a few of them have done acupuncture)..appparently it's on again Oct with a whole new bunch of couples..

Hope everyone's ok - I'm into the second week of the wait - but at least I've been busy with DD who's been freaking out having to starts school  - sad, but I'm so grateful to have her and to have to be worrying about this sort ogf thing..takes my mind of counting magpies, feeling twinges, checking boobs etc..   

..ooh..that spa sounds fab Indianna..hmmm...

xxxx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

hi girls - how are ya ?
Indianna - your spa w/e sounds lovely and can see why you need a rest this w/e before your big day next week - mmm veggie lasagne - got any leftovers
am big fan of Acupuncture
Rsmum - hi again - fingers crossed for you too on 2 WW IT SURE DRAGS DOESNT IT AND i TRY TO KEEP BUSY SORR CAPS LOCK ON  my test date is 17 sept how about you ??
Welshy - givem some stick girl !
Nicky - what interview is this - being nosey soorry ?
Suz - hope you are ok and chillin

am full of wind at the mo - thought Id share that with you !!
otherwise ok so far !!! - one week to go - aaagghhhhh


    bye

  Sarah xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

** Good things come to those who wait **

Hiya everyone (I remembered Jan  xxx)

Hope you are all okay?

Good luck 2-week-waiting RSMUM and Sarah - thinking of you both and yep, it is difficult. Just stay positive (it's the least you can do!!)   

Indianna - you're making me jealous!!! I loved my wedding day (I'm something of a "Muriel" Jim always says) - I still joke with him now and say next time I'd like this !!! Enjoy chilling at the weekend and good luck for the big day







xxx

Any sign of AF Jan?? Isn't it always the way - when you don't want the *itch she shows up and vice-versa! Keep fighting for what you want - don't give them an inch (because they'll take a yard) xxx

Sarah - I had an interview last week for a really good job (well, in my opinion). Lots of opportunity and challenges, except I haven't heard yet . I was candidate no. 1 and no. 2 was due in this week. Anyway, long story, short - no. 2 hasn't gone in and they have asked for comparitive candidates. I'm just concerned that because I went in last week, they'll have forgotten me . Oh well, will keep you posted.

Jim had 2 interviews yesterday and both were positive, so again I'll keep you posted.

Take care everyone and be in touch again soon.

Much love Nicky xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Nicky - sounds promising so far - I am sure people woudnt forget you !!! I went for a promotion a few years back and had to do a presentation for 20 mins on why they should pick me !!! not easy but eventually sold myself quite well - my 3 other colleagues all backed out and I got the job and it has been so much more interesting and kept me going  and dont regret it at al(also have earned a fair bit more too )

so wish you all the luck and dont forget to sell yourself !!

p.s. am now interviewing people which is far less stressful

    Take Care
      Sarah xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

"Good things come to those who wait   !!!"

Morning peeps - hope you are all well !!

I'm okay - MiL party went well on Saturday. Jim and I ended up falling out  which I didn't like (all over the party, believe it or not) !! Fine now though 

Isn't it an awful day  - waste of time doing my hair this morning.

No news on the job-front for me (although networking constantly with interesting results). Had an interview booked for tonight, but having checked the location I'll have a 57 mile trip  I currently travel 5.7 minutes!! 

I was in the newspaper last Sunday, complainng about late mail !! I was expecting a small feature, but oh no, a full page spread with my ugly mug splattered across p7 !! What a shock that was  Such a laugh - considering I HAD to do an annoyed face, its not too bad 

So what have you ladies been up to??

Hows that wait Sarah and RSMUM? Have been thinking about you both often xxx 

Are you ok Suz - we haven't heard from you for a while?? 

Hi Jan - what's happening at the moment. Any news??

Are you nervous yet Indianna?? Enjoy every second xxx

Well, thats all from me folks - hope to hear from you soon!

Love Nicky xxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Just a quick one from me, Nicky - thanks for asking - I am a WRECK! Due to test early tom. a.m. - am at that stage where I don't want to test as I don't want the disappointment, but I DO want to test as I would LOVE to have the pleasure of a BFP again..Every twinge is a symptom - either of AF or pregnancy..Ah well...only 24 hours to go!!! Dh is away, coming back tonight..wish he could do the testing for me!!   

So, what are you going to do about tonight's interview?5.7 mins is not exactly bad is it?! I did a piece for the paper a few months agi and the same thing - it was such a shock! Mind you, I did a little thing for BBC Wales ( with Caron ) and that was a bigger shock - I knew I'd put on wieght but..wow!! yuk! Horrid!!!

Hope all's well with everyone else....oh, that wasn't a quick post was it?! 

xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow Rsmum       

Lots of love, Nicky xxxxx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - I'm feeling a bit in limbo right now.  Waiting (yet again) for AF to show so we can start again...  She's not due until the weekend at the earliest, but I'm feeling the tension already   We have 3 frosties in Madrid, so will be going out there around day 14 & hoping that they've survived the freezing & defrosting.

RSMUM - best of luck for tomorrow - we'll be thinking of you.

Indianna - was it the wedding last weekend or next weekend?  I'm losing track of time here!  If it was last weekend, congratulations!  If it's next weekend - hope it goes well!  The spa sounds wonderful.  We've just joined our local spa - we get to go once a month - total indulgence really, but we decided that we need some time just for us.  And it's great!

Hope everyone else is doing well

Susie
x


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Good Luck Debs - the waiting is not fun at all is it !!!!!!! hoping for good result from you and am due to test Fri for me
am the same I want to know if its good and not if it isnt 


  take care  
    Sarah xxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Girls

Nicky:  good luck with the job hunting.  There's a lot to be said for living near to work.  It only takes me 7 minutes.  I used to work in London years ago and it was 3 hours travelling every day   Never again!!

Debs:  Good luck with test tomorrow.  Be thinking of ya  

Sarah: Good luck for Friday hun - fingers crossed!!  

Suzie:  The wedding is this saturday and I am getting nervous again.  I have a massive headache today.  Last day at work tomorrow.  Last minutes arrangements and then friday is my pampering and relaxing day with my friend, so I will be lovely and relaxed and gorgeous for Saturday  

Hi Jan -  I hope you are doing ok too hun.

Might not get time to post again so I will post when I get back as Mrs B  

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ooooo Mrs B eh Indianna! x x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks for the thoughts...of to TRY to sleep now - hahaha!!

sarah - will be thinking of you on Friday....

Indianna - All the best for Sat - hope the sun shines and everything goes to plan - it will be a wonderful day whatever..have an amazing time!

Will let you all know tomorrow,

RSmum xxxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

BFN for me this morniing - very sad...will post later..


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi RSMUM

I'm so sorry to hear that.  We were all hoping for good news for you...  What day is it for you?  Is there any chance that you've tested too early?  I know that I've seen posts from people who got a BFN & then a BFP a couple of days later...  Do let us know & take care of yourself

HUGS

Susie
x


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm so sorry RSMUM xxxxxxxxxx
  Please let us know how you are getting on, in your own time xxxxxxxxxxx

Nicky xxxx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls - how are things today

Indianna - have a super duper day on Sat and let us know how it all went and as one friend of mine told me remember to take a minute out to enjoy it before its all over

Debs - very sorry to hear your news hun - 

Nicky - hope you doin ok - saw your post on the LCF thread  

Laine if youre popping in -loved the LCF post and have found it very helpful as I am not far off there now and would feel I have another home to go to if things dont work out here - am sure everybody else appreciates it too 

Jan - hope you are ok and giving them hell at school - did you see Thatll teach them - only saw the last episode and the kids really seemed to enjoy it and didnt ewant to come back to the 21st Century

as for me - due to test tom feeling strangely calm today after a nervous wreck  but who knows - not sure if I can really face DE if my fet fails but I guess its better to stick to one thing at a time eh

Sooz how are you ??

  hi to anyone Ive missed
    Sarah xx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Sarah

Good luck for tomorrow - we'll be thinking of you....

I'm ok - thanks for asking - just waiting for AF so that we can get going with FET in Madrid.  She's not due for a couple of days, but this month just seems to have dragged...  

Indianna - hope everything goes well on Saturday.  Enjoy every moment of it - it will go way too quickly 

Susie
x


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Thinking of you matey - positive thoughts though Sarah - just cross one bridge at a time      xxxxx

Good luck Indianna - it's a popular date, you are the 3rd wedding I know of.  Enjoy every second - don't forget we want to see the photies!!!

You'll soon be on your way again Susie  xxx

I'm counting the days to the weekend.  Applied for another couple of jobs this week - I know I am at the top of my scale, but I'm not selling myself short (again).

Off out tonight to see a tribute band - we've booked a table and VIP view.  Will be a lait one though, band don't come on until 1030pm    

Love Nicky xxxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Sarah, good luck matey and yes I did watch it and yes I am giving them hell, management are slowly coming around to my way of thinking and they have done some things this week following my "suggestions" te he tehe! Good luck again, this will be BFP!!!!!!!!!
hiya gals, how you doing?
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

GOOD LUCK SARAH!!!! Thinking of you,

Deb xxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Girls

This is my last post as a singleton.  

Deb so sorry you got you BFP.  I hope you are doing ok.

Sarah - good luck for today.  Fingers crossed

Jan - I'm glad you're back to your old self - give em hell!!

Nicky - good luck with job hunt -  you're right don't sell yourself short.

Suzie - hope your AF hurry's up for you!  Good luck with treatment.

Laine - if you are still popping in on us .  Thanks for everything and being a good listener.

I'm done now so I am going to get pampered and look forward to be Mrs B

Thanks for all the lovely message over the past few weeks/days.  See you when I get back.

Love to all of you
Indianna xx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

INDIANNA -Will be thinking of you tomorrow - have a wonderful day!

xx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls - BFN for us with the FET - have posted on the donor eggs cycle so keeping it short - not feeling too bad at the mo
but you know how these things catch up with you sooner or later - shall probably have a good blub watching neighbours or something !!!
hope you all had a good w/e esp Indianna or Mrs B !!!
    Sarah xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Awww Sarah - so sorry to hear your news  - let us know how you are, as soon as you can.  I know this one meant a lot to you xxxx

Nicky xxxx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Nicky and thanks for asking - feeling a bit better since a bit of a blub at lunchtime  - bad AF and cramps dont help but all part of it
looking forward to a hot bath and early night tonite  and pamper myself a bit as dh is out
hope you are ok 

  Sarah xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Sarah -  - take care matey  love Nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Sarah - sorry to hear your news.
Indianna - hope your big day went well.
Susie - has AF turned up yet?

I am worrying what to tell work about my appointment on Monday in Spain - I think I will just say I am having medical investigations and leave it at that.  We fly on the sunday and return on the monday so it should only be the one day out of the office.  I really dont want to say anything else though.  How do you other ladies deal with appointments?

Regards

Mandy


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Mandy - I usually say hosp appt and leave it at that (I work in the NHS so its not a major problem and my boss is very supportive) - I also dont work on Fri generally so can do a few extra hours here and there to make up the time  

Best of Luck 

  Sarah xx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls

AF arrived yesterday   Scan booked for next Friday (1st) & we should be in Madrid a couple of days later.  Hurrah!

Sarah - really sorry to hear your news.  Big hugs

Mandy - we took the day off as holiday for the appointment, but I would just say you have a hospital appointment.  When we went for ET last month I just warned them that I was waiting for an operation date, so that when we got the call all I had to do was say that I had the op...

Susie
x


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for that input on what to tell my office about my absence - I hate not telling the truth but really do not want anyone in my work environment to know what's going on.  I have always taken holiday in the past for treatment in the UK but as going to Spain is going to take more than the odd day (and I dont have much holiday left this year) I need to take it as sick leave.  

Susie - pleased to see that AF has arrived and you can now press on with your FET.  Good luck with your scan on the 1st and your forthcoming trip to Madrid where your frosties await.  How exciting for you.  I really wish you all the best.

Mandy


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls

Got my knickers in a twist - scan is now on 4th October, flying out on 5th, ET on 6th & back home on 7th....  

Will post when we get back - trying hard to chill at the moment!

Susie
x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Yippe, OFSTED have gone, I am a "Very Good Teacher!!!!" plus app at Care went very well. The FET's were "extrememly good quality", "no reason why they should not take", "what are we gonna do with you", "inverted uterus is tricky but not a problem", "when ever you want to go with FET, let us know".

Yippee. So we sit, wait and quietly decide. We have booked a break in Dublin in october half term, scary thing flying, hope I get on the plane O.K. I am pertified!  
Sooooooooooooo......... ALL IS RIGHT WITH OUR WORLD, HOPE THE SAME GOES FOR YOU LADIES! 
LOVE
WELSHY JAN AND STEVEXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Jan - wonderful news!! What a great start to the weekend!! So nice to read your post..well done with OFSTED! And all the very, very best for you FET - what did they say they would do with the inverted uterus ? ( I've a friend with one )...and many, many   with the flying, I'm exactly the same - major consideration when thinking about treatment abroad - have to drug myself up to get on the flight - not good! 

Sooozzeee - fab news - thinking of you!!! So exciting..   thanks for the IM - owe you a reply...thanks for all the support...thinking of you..

Mandy - hope all goes well on Monday - send us your news as soon as...all the best and hope it goes well.

How's everyone else doing?

I've got that " startled rabbit" feeling when I'm not sure what to do next and can't quite get myself to get going again..have a review appointment at CARE on OCt 13th adn one more FET to go..then back on waiting list I think...


Have a great weekend, especially Susie and Mandy - all the best.

Rsmum xx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi everyone

I’m back!! 

Sarah - so sorry to hear your sad news.  I hope you are doing ok.

Mandy - good luck with your appointment on Monday.  I bet you are really excited.  Let us know how you get on hun. I am not telling anyone about this next round of treatment.  I have booked the day off as holiday and will make something up.

Soozee - Hurrah!!  Not long now hun.  I will be going out the week after you.  If my appointment hadn't got changed I would have been there on the 5th too.  How spooky is that!!  I will the very best for you and your little frosties.

Jan - well done on being a 'very good teacher'.  Sit and relax and look forward to your trip to Dublin - WOT HALF TERM ALREADY!!

RSMUM - Hope you are doing ok and good luck with your review appointment.

Well we had a lovely day.  I woke up on the day and all the worries and stress of the previous 9 months just melted away.  We had such good fun.  I smiled and laughed the whole day.  Everything went without a hitch … except the two dads getting the wrong trousers, us forgetting to do the quiz, Tony and his dad wearing the wrong button holes and the bridesmaid getting ****** and shouting “F**k ‘em all, I love Jesus’ all day!!  Can’t wait for the video and photos now.  And yes, we did do an arch at the end of the day … I couldn’t resist it!!

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Welcome back Indianna - lovely to have you with us again (can't wait to see how stunning you looked)  Re: arch       !!!!

Well done Welshy on the review and FET news - looks like its all moving again for you xxxx   Dublin will be great !!!

Hope today has/is going well Mandy  - let us know all about it as soon as you can!!  What did you tell your employer in the end?

Let's hope the review brings good news RSMUM - at least your clinic give them  - again, let us know the news xxx

Not long now Susie - do you mind if I ask how you get your scans done please?  Do you go private in the UK and is it expensive?  Fingers crossed for this next sesion for you xxxx

Not much if stuff to report from us.  Investigating another clinic at the moment (hoping it will be a good omen as last time we did this, we got our donor   Just attempting to manage the finances, i.e.  find a money tree with £4000 + ready to pick  

We don't know much about our frosties (grade etc) as we don't get follow-up appointments.  I know it costs around £700 for a cycle but we only have 3   and we were rather hoping to keep them in case donors become "extinct" with the new regs next year.

Still job-hunting.  I've got an electronic in-tray exercise (40 mins) to complete for a potential employer - deep joy ehh this job hunting game  

Anyway, hope you are all well !

With love, Nicky xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the good wishes - fingers crossed we'll actaully make it to ET this time.  I don't feel positive as my body always seems to let me down; trying to stop thinking like this, but you know how it is...

Nicky - we have our scans done at the Lister.  We were seeing them anyway (& we're on their waiting list) & they're very relaxed about helping out.  It's about £120 with the blood tests I think - sorry, I'm useless at counting the costs - best way 'cos I think I'd faint if we actaully know how much we've spent so far....

Indianna - photos please   Glad you had a good day!  Spooky that we could have been in Madrid at the same time!  Are you planning to stay a few days?  Or are you doing a day trip?

Must dash - suddenly busy at work   At least it takes my mind off ttc though!

Susie
x


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi girls

I am back from Spain following my egg donation appointment.  The clinic was all very impressive and the staff and doctors friendly.  We are going to go ahead with treatment.  The protocol of this clinic is sniffing synarel from around day 21 and then patches and progesterone tablets.  I was on day 23 on Monday and could have started immediately as there was a tall (5ft 10ins) donor with light brown hair who had been sucessful as a donor before - however she had light brown eyes and we really want green so we are going to wait another month and see whose available then.  

Getting to Barcelona and to the clinic was very easy - as my DH said almost as quick as getting to Care Sheffield from where we live in SW London! - but a bit more expensive!!.

If any of you have any questions I would be happy to advise.  Best wishes to you all.

Mandy


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Girls


Bit late I know but good luck to Suzie - I have been thinking of you ove the last few days.  We are doing a day trip for our initial consultation - 6.15 am flight  

I have sorted some photos out but don't know how to put them in the gallery so I am waiting for Tony's idiot guide  

Mandy - sounds like Spain went really well.  You must be relieved.  Good luck with finding your donor next month ... we could be cycling together  

nicky - good luck with the money tree - let me know where you find one!! 

I have not been up to much except trying to relax and get myself ready for our treatment.  I have had all my blood tests done (kind GP   so madrid here we come.

Hi to everyone else patiently waiting on this board ......

Love indianna xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya folks, good luck Indaianna.
Well, we have the go go go for FET's. Consultant said we were just unlucky that they did not stay last time and they could not see any reason why it will not work. So it is up to us when. No offense but we do not think we will tell anyone this time.
love
Welshy and SteveXXXXXXXXx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie to say that we're back from Madrid with 2 embies on board   One of the embies wasn't viable, but the other 2 were fine, so fingers crossed!  Am planning to keep away from the boards for the next couple of weeks (trying to take my mind off it!) - but I'll let you know when we have news.

Susie
x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Well done Soozee, get them sniggling in tight for the long haul!
Love Welshy and SteveXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls

Soozee - Well done!

Indianna - Not long now x x x

Laine


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hope you see this Soozzee - I know you said you were having time away, but I wanted to wish you all the very best with your precious cargo.  Thanks for the scan info two!  

Good luck Indianna - let us know all about it when you return xxxx    

Hi Jan - I understand your decision (we felt the same, but I wanted to shout from the rooftop when we got our second donor)!!!  Good luck anyway xxxx 

Nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Indianna
Just popping in to send you positive positive vibes and to wish you the very best of luck in Spain. Glad to hear you're resting up in preparation.
You go girl!  
Love Jakex


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Goodluck Susie - will be keeping everything crossed for you.
Indianna - all the best for your forthcoming appointment - quite a day trip!

Mandy


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls - just asking how much are you girls paying for your ED in Spain ??
  I realise different clinics have different prices but as a rough figure can you give me an idea

best of luck girls

    Sarah xx


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Sarah

My clinic is expensive compared to other clinics in Spain and is costing 8700 euros including all medication for the donor and me.  I believe that IVI in Madrid and Valencia is around 6000 euros but Susie and Indianna can confirm that.

Mandy


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Girls, 

Yesterday, I had the weirdest day of my life.   I woke up at 2.30 am and couldn’t get back to sleep because I was excited and nervous.  

It was tipping down with rain as we made our way to Luton.  The flight was on time and everything was ok.  When we got to Madrid at 11 am we knew we had 6 hours to kill but we didn’t want to stress ourselves out so we headed straight for the IVI to suss out locations etc.  We chilled out, walked slowly and chatted.  The metro took about 45 minutes to get to the IVI we had to change twice but the metro was very clean.  Once we had found the IVI we went to a nearby shopping centre and had a coffee.  I couldn’t believe how much Spanish I could remember.  So we had a bit of a laugh ordering in Spanish and me teaching DH a few words!  We then had another coffee, then a juice, then some rolls, then had a walk around the shops, then had a coffee, this went on for about 3 hours!!  We then decided to go and watch the world go by and went and sat in a park sunning ourselves.  It was such a beautiful day. The sun was shining and compared to back home it was another world.  This also made it seem so surreal. 

We eventually made our was to the IVI 15 minutes early and had to wait, we then think they forgot to call us because we had to wait another 50 minutes.  I was really strange not knowing what was going on around us because we didn’t speak the language.  I was like something from a strange movie, where you don’t know what’s happening but you have to trust them.   I suddenly felt we were doing a very brave thing.  I started to think about how much we have gone through and what we still need to go through to achieve our dream.  This can only make us stronger people.  I began to get very upset and stressed because we knew we only had a few hours before we had to get back on the plane home.  I think the whole day was starting to take it’s toll on me.  I started to get the old feelings ‘that they don’t care, we were just another patient’ which I find very hard to deal with.  I was just about to crack up and end up in floods of tears when Dr Juan A Garcia-Velasco came out to meet us.  He was a lot younger than I imagined and quite good looking too!!  

I  was still very choked when I had to give our history but everything worked out ok.  I had taken a brief history and all the test results that they would need. He just keyed it into the computer, he didn’t write anything down and didn’t need any copies to keep.  All very paperless.   DP went off to leave his deposit!!  I had an ultrasound scan, the uterus was fine.  He then began to explain the process.  He said: “You need 4 things to achieve a pregnancy: eggs, tubes, uterus and sperm.”  I replied well we’ve got 2!!”  Most of what he told me I knew already and he said that a donor could be found in 3-4 months.  He said that they take into consideration hair colour, eye colour, skin colour and blood type.  I explained that height would be a big consideration for us as I am 5ft 7in  and he made a note.  

He was a very pleasant man who explained things very well and made me feel very positive about the whole process.  As I had had so much time to ponder during the day, I was beginning to doubt what I was doing.  I didn’t know if I was strong enough to do it.  Especially if I went back for ET on my own.  But I think I can do it.  He has reassured me and this is the way forward.  He said that pregnancy success rates were 65% each try and 95% after 3-4 tries.  After that we would be advised to stop, which is fair enough.  I am committing myself to this.

So, we then start our journey back to England.  The sun still shining, the streets beginning to buzz as everyone is leaving work.  Our flight was on time and we saw a few faces who were on the flight this morning, they’d had a long day too!  We arrived back to Luton where it was very cold and still raining.  I felt like I had stepped outside my world for a day and been on some big adventure. 

I eventually got to bed at 12.30 am with my head full of emotion and dreams.  

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Indianna

I am glad that you survived your appointment.  I know exactly what you mean about the whole thing feeling rather surreal.  We spent one night in Spain and I think that helped.  Doing it in one day I think is tough.

It sounds like Dr VG was very thorough and took you through the process well.  I am sure you will be fine for ET as it wont seem so strange being back in Spain.

All the best

Mandy


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Now I have posted my whole chapter (I had to get it off my chest) I will try and catch up with everyone 

Sarah ~ we paid 125 E for initial consultation and 80E for sperm freezing yesterday.  Then the prep and lab is 4630E and 985E for ET but of course drug costs are on top of this.  I haven't worked that bit out yet.

Mandy ~ I guess we did it in a day cos I like to get home again but you are right - blood hard way to do it!! Good luck with your treatment.  When do you start?

Nicky/Jake/Laine ~ thanks for thinking of me.  I stayed away from posting before I went because I was trying to stay calm and not think about it!

Suzie ~ good luck with test day.  Is it 20th.  Everything is crossed for you.

Jan ~ good luck with FET. Go girl!! I totally understand about not telling anyone.  We haven't told anyone about what we are doing.  I don't know if I will post on the boards or not yet.  I think you have to do what is best for yourself and we all understand that - don't we girls!!  

I hope everyone else is doing ok.

Well now we wait .......

Love Indianna xx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls  

Indianna - felt as if I was there with you reading your post - well done and glad they explained everything  for you
so how many visits will you have just the two then ??
as Mandy says doing it all in one day is very tiring would you stay overnight for ET

this is all very exciting girls and am keeping everything crossed for you and Mandy

am due for my DE starting appt on Nov 5 still staying at my clinic MFS  but will ask them re success rates as they seem a little higher in Spain -
  anybody else got any info comparing  rates ??

  anyway -have a good w/e

  Sarah x

p.s. Mandy -thanks for the price of your tx


----------



## bridie (Oct 14, 2004)

Lots of exciting stories - can I ask why you are going to Spain for egg donation? rather than here?  We are hoping to pursue Egg donation in the New Year and wonder why Spain etc?

Thanks

Bridie


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Bridie and welcome to the thread - I guess Spain because the waiting lists are pretty low/the success rates seem pretty good/its also close etc
and Im sure the other girls on here who are going can give you some reasons
I think British clinics have a fairly long waiting list some up to a couple of years but Care clinics lists appear a lot shorter
...we are probably staying in UK for ours but have been on list for over a year while finishing off FET tx
so hopefully going ahead in the New Year too

  best of luck
    Sarah xx


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Bridie and Welcome

Regarding why we are going to Spain I think Sarah has hit it on the head.  

I live in London and was of those clinics that had not closed their waiting lists the best was 2 years.  I rang around all the clinics in the country and at that time the best was Care in Sheffield with a 9-12 months waiting list.  However the journey to Sheffield was not exactly easy from SW London and then we found out that they did 3 way egg sharing.  Although they said it did not affect chances of pregnancy, I felt it would not give us good enough odds and I wanted the best possible odds before going through another IVF cycle.  I am also put off by the fact that in April 2005 donors lose their anonymity.  I plan to tell any child we have of its origins but personally would prefer an annoymous donor.  The stats in Spain are also really good, my clinic in Barcelona states it has a 70% pregnancy rate (not live birth but its still pretty good).

I guess thats it.  So far its been pretty painless with a overnighter in Barceloana last month and ET expected by the middle of next month.

Mandy


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Birdie

Welcome to the thread.  We are going to Spain mainly because the waiting list for us in the UK is over 2 years now and I cannot wait this length of time.  

We had our initial consultation yesterday at IVI and the next time we need to go is for ET which can be done in a day (if you have the stamina!) also.

I found the IVI made me feel better about the whole situation I have found myself in.  I don't feel as desperate. They have younger donors/they waiting lists are short/the costs are similar to the UK/success rates higher.  

HTH

Love Indianna x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Indianna ~ sounds like a truly amazing journey for you both......you're really on your way to your dream now.
And a dishy doctor too........ 

Take care hun, 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Lizzy

Yep certainly was a day to remember.  Thanks for taking time.  Just want to say: wot a beautiful piccy of Kitty.  She is gorgeous.

love Indianna xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya folks, just dropping in to keep in touch. Sounds like it is goind well Indianna.
We are still pondering when to start. News from me is that I have two job interviews back in Wales this week, one on wednesday and the next on thursday, soooooooooooo wish me luck.
Hope you are all well.
Love
WelshyXXX


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Welshy

You moving back then?  Good luck

Indianna xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

wITH A BIT OF LUCK iNDIANNA YES, JUST NEED A JOB!


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Indianna said:


> I stayed away from posting before I went because I was trying to stay calm and not think about it!


Yeah right Indianna - did it work?? No seriously, sounds fantastic (all so simple ehhh and lovely to read)!! Will be looking out for the next chapter xxxx   

Hi Sarah - hope you are well. Not long for your next appointment date then - if you need any help re: MFS I am an expert ! 

Welcome Bridie - hope you are okay and learning lots from the thread xxx Because we cannot pay our donors, people generally don't want to donate (unless they egg-share). Sad but true for UK DE waiters. We're waiting our third donor after 2 failed cycles. 

Good luck with the interviews Jan  - will be thinking of you. Go get em girl !!

Hi Mandy - please keep us informed of your progess and good luck   xxx

Well I've had a really wonderful weekend . I love the sea so this weekend was heaven on earth for me (when we married in Cyprus I threw my wedding bouquet and fresh-flower headdress into the sea as a symbolic gesture to the loved ones we couldn't have with us on our special day - it was a powerful moment seeing those red and white flowers bob away from us, until almost out of sight).

Anyway, Jim's dad (DH) served in the WWII (HMS Formidable) and it would have been his 80th birthday yesterday. Jim lost him in 1993 and in memory of his serving days, he was buried at sea in Plymouth - so this weekend, we spent the weeked in Plymouth, visiting the Hoe (where you can see the area of his burial place) and we attended St Nicholas' church (HMS Drake) for the service yesterday morning . I regret not having the pleasure of knowing his dad, but I really feel like I know a part of him now . Later in the day, we spent the early evening going through his war scrap book. Amazing pictures of Kamikazee planes ablaze on the deck of the ship, photos of Sydney harbour; I guess it just put everything into perspective. We truly don't know how lucky we are! He had seen some sights! 

So, although it's Monday - I'm trying not to have the usual moans and whines about coming to work and feeling tired, or the weekend ending and the sun not shining . It's had a really lovely effect on me and we plan to visit again for a long weekend before our Christmas break. I hope sharing this lifts your spirits too! Take care everyone!   

Love Nicky xxxx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Some good news from us - I'm pregnant!!!  I'm not quite sure I believe it yet, but the test is definitely showing a positive result...  There's still a long way to go & it probably won't sink in for months, but we're one step further!

Susie
x


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Susi

What wonderful news.  We have all been thinking of you today and wondering what the result was.  You must both be thrilled to bits.

Mandy


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Susie - so glad to read your good news - fantastic for you and dh !!!!
fingers crossed for your next 8 months !!!
      



    Sarah xx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

YIPEE  

I am SO pleased for you Suzie.  What a year you have had and LOOK it's been worth it hun.

Well done YOU and well done IVI MADRID !!!

lots of love
Indianna xx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Would like to add my congratulations to you too Susie!

You have waited such a long time for this day and I am so thrilled that your dream is becoming a reality. A huge step towards holding your precious baby and a day I hope you will treasure. 

Rest up and let it all sink in.. you are going to be a Mummy! Yippeeee!

Love Dawn xx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

HI SUSIE  been following your posts for a long time now, and this is just the best news  congratulations to you both, enjoy !!!!!
love caron x


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls

Thanks so much for all the messages   I'm still in a state of shock and we know that there's a long way to go.  Every day is a challenge!

The good news is that we saw our doctor last night & he's referring me to the consultant obstetrician as a 'high risk' patient.  This means we'll be having lots of early scans & regular checks - I am totally impressed with that!  

Will keep you all updated as we go along

Susie
x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Soozee, well done girly! gives us all hope.
As for me, didn't like the school so will be in Peterboring for a while yet.
We are off to Dublin in the morning for a few days away, never been before and sooooooo looking forward to it.
I AM SOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!    
TAKE CARE ALL
LOVE
WELSHY AND STEVExxxxxXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LuS (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Susie
Hope you don't mind me joining the thread but I have been reading for a while now and just had to join in to send you loads of CONGRATULATIONS and good luck!  

Am I right that you were on the C4 documentary?  It was through that prog that I found out about ED in Spain - which is a revelation after 6 years of investigs and wait lists in London - so thank you!  And thanks to all on FF, despite wonderful friends and family nobody really seemed to understand, so it's been heart warming to read all your mails.  
My DP and I now have our 1st appt at IM Barcelona on 22 Nov, so fingers crossed for that.
Thanks also to Mandy for all her invaluable info on that clinic.
Anyhow, well done Susie (and your DH too of course!) and love and good luck to all you wonderful ladies out there!!
LU


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Lu

Glad to see you have an appointment booked with IM.  Good luck with that.  Have you been reading the IM thread on IVFConnections.com (IVF in Spain) - it would be great to have another lady join us on that thread?

All the best

Mandy


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls - have just been logging on to the IVFConnections.com site - thanks for that Mandy - I think we will probably have to stick with UK clinic as dh has not been too well and thinks it will de too much for him to go to Spain - ah well !!!
if I could do it on my own Id go tomorrow but bit tricky with this !!!
  so looks like I will be toddling off on bonfire night day to start donor matching here - not sure how long as they seem ready to start me off but dont know when donor will be found...any stocky brunettes around with blue eyes free in Nov ?
hope everyone else ok and hoping for some  nice christmas presents for all of us please


    Sarah xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Delighted for you both - congratulations and enjoy this special time!!!

Love Nicky xxxxxx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls 

We went for a 6 weekscan today - sadly it's not good news.  There is a pregnancy sac, but it's only 16mm & it should be nearer 60mm.  So this means that I did get pregnant but the embryo stopped developing for some reason - as yet (probably always) unknown.  I'm about to email the clinic to see what they suggest, but effectively I now have to sit & wait for a miscarriage.

We're feeling a bit (understatement of the year) numb of course.  I can't quite believe it & we now have to do some soul searching...

Susie
x


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Suzie

So sorry to hear your bad news.  I am absolutely gutted for you. 

Thinking of you.

Love
Indianna xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Soozee

Really sorry to hear you news.

Laine x


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

God Susie sooooooooo sad that this has happend , words are never enough ,but take care and huge hugs

be thinking about
love caron xxx


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Susie

So so sorry to hear your sad news.  I cant imagine how you are both feeling.  My thought are with you.

Mandy


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls

Thanks so much for the messages of support.  We've had a bit of a day of it today, & the good news is that all is not lost.

I got up this morning & decided that I wanted to know if there was anything we could do now to find out why it had gone wrong.  I called Mr ******* & spoke to the man himself.  He had a space today, so we went up to the Lister & saw him.  

He did a scan, measured the sac & was happy with what he saw - the right size for a 6w5d embryo.  He didn't see a heartbeat or the foetal pole, but he said that is not unusual at this stage.

We're seeing him again on Monday & meanwhile he's put me on Heparin & Aspirin.

We have no idea what the problem was last night & there's still a chance that it's not going to work, but there is now a chance that it will.

Susie
x


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Suzie

That's really good news. My fingers are crossed for you and DH.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Hey Everyone! 

Just wanted to make sure you had all seen this and therefore all have the chance to enter.

The latest good news is that one of our Fertility Friends has kindly offered us a £10 Debenhams vouchers as a prize for the competition winner! 

So come on everyone ... get snapping ... remember, as the saying goes ........

You got to be in it to win it!   ​
Dee
xxx
  *



Dee said:


> *
> 
> Calling all budding photographers out there!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Susie

Will keep everything crossed for you on Monday.

Mandy


----------



## LuS (Oct 25, 2004)

Dear Susie

Well, you are certainly in the best of hands (I was referred to Mr ******* for possible immune problems and he was so kind).  
Wishing you all the best for Monday and crossing everything for you.
Lu


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls

Sad news from us - the scan today showed that the pregnancy sac is now shrinking, so there is no chance for us.  I was offered an ERPC, but we've decided to let nature take its course.

Totally numb & don't know what to think.

Thanks for all the support & encouragement over the last months - without this board I'd have been lost.

Take care

Susie
x


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Susie hun sorry to hear things havent worked out after all its always worse when you have your hopes high and then its up and down
hugs to you and dh and take some time out for yourselves to recover and well done for making all that effort as you have inspired a lot of others and hopefully you may have more luck soon
 

    Sarah xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Dear Susie - I am sorry for the delayed response (not here as much as I used to be).  I am so sad reading your news today.  Please take care of each other, you'll need time before you are able to think forward form here.  Thinking of you both and hoping you soon feel stronger.  Much love Nicky xxxxx  xxxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Suzie

I am so sorry to hear your bad news.  It has been a real emotional rollercoaster for you and I know you have had a really tough time.  

Keep strong - you are my inspiration.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

new home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,17806.0.html


----------

